# Set of planes from pawn shop (with photos)



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't go to the pawn shop very often because the tools are usually priced higher than new, but I decided to visit one today to take a look at a DeWalt 735 planer that they posted on Craigslist. The last time I went, the place was pretty junky, but this time around they had really cleaned the place up. I was disappointed to see only a few tools in the front room where they've always had all of their power tools. But this time when I made it to the back room, it was pretty much entirely dedicated to tools-hand tools, air tools, and power tools. Apparently now they only keep a few "featured" tools toward the front. I walked around glancing at a few items and prices, but didn't really find anything of any interest…until I came across a beat-up wooden case that was open but on a high enough shelf that I couldn't quite see in without getting on my toes.

And man, did I like what I saw. I took each one out of the case and checked for obvious rust, nicks, etc., but at a glance everything looked like it had been well cared for (then again, I don't know the first thing about old planes, so I could be completely wrong. ). It was marked $59, but it had a tag on the side with a date of Jan 2014 so I offered $45. The guy at the cash register lied and said they just put it on the shelf yesterday and countered at $55. I thought about calling him on the lie but just asked if he could do $50, which was what I was originally hoping to get it for. He said he could make that work.

Check out the haul in my pictures (update: also added pictures below).

If anyone has any info on this set or has an idea how old it is, given the case, I'd appreciate the history lesson! It kills me to think someone probably pawned the whole lot for a pack of cigs, but I'll give these planes a good home. Now I just have to learn to set them up and sharpen, maintain, and use them.

Awesome old wooden case
http://i.imgur.com/aaXRBfN.jpg

The goodies inside
http://i.imgur.com/lGFhKhY.jpg

Stanley No. 7
http://i.imgur.com/eLvx87e.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ANFOgTW.jpg

Stanley No. 4
http://i.imgur.com/6HwUZYj.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/QurzIDA.jpg

Missing plane
http://i.imgur.com/D9Pegqz.jpg

Wisner edge plane
http://i.imgur.com/fE38o8g.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Zi85CWt.jpg

Stanley No. 9-1/4
http://i.imgur.com/khrnz1f.jpg

Uh-oh…someone removed it!
http://i.imgur.com/1xA31uy.jpg


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

the Wisner edge plane may well be the most valuable thing you have there
Ken Wisner was making these years ago-if I remember correctly, Thomas Lie-Nielsen (yeah, that Lie-Nielsen) bought the rights or the molds or whatever, and I believe that was the first tool LN ever made-the rest is history …


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

You might as well have had him at gun point! fantastic find!

Paul


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Doc, thanks for the mini history lesson!

Thanks PLK…I was surprised it was marked so low to begin with. At the time I just figured I would have paid at least 2-3x what I did to get everything individually on ebay. After getting it home, I think all the planes are probably in a lot better condition than what I would have found elsewhere, too. I'm feeling like I need to go drop a quarter in slot machine somewhere or hit up some more pawn shops.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't know much about hand planes but no doubt you did very well. Congrats!!


----------



## BacktotheWood (Feb 16, 2010)

I think that for a deal like that you deserve a "you suck". I don't know about each plane in particular, but I know that Bailey became Stanley-Bailey then Stanley, so they are quite a find in their condition.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Holy crap! That was worth the trip. Great deal!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Yep! Nice haul … gets a big ol' YOU SUCK from me too!


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

The missing plane may be a Stanley #90.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

++ you SUCK. Talk about a Find! Enjoy.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

dude you suck. nice score. very nice. keep your eyes on this place for sure.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

Rob,

The Wisner plane dates from the 1970's or very early 1980's. The #7 is from the 1970's and Stanley's planes came with a plastic tote and knob somewhere around 1980, but I'm relying on memory about that. I can't tell about the #4 or the 9 1/4 block plane. Ken Wisner sold his business to Thomas Lie-Nielsen in 1981 and the edge trimming plane was the first of Lie-Nelsen's offerings.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks all.

lwllms: Cool, thanks for the extra history lesson! Given the condition of the case I was imagining at first that they might be even older, but I guess the case just shows that these planes got some use.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Great Deal.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice find… Now pack it up and ship it to ME.


----------

